# Problemi stadi di sleep!

## Slayer86

Ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano per rendere il mio sistema perfetto (almeno fino a quando non metteranno in portage gnome-2.30 e sminchierò tutto di nuovo!!!)

In pratica è da quando sono passato al kernel-2.6.32 (ancora in ~x86 al tempo) che non riesco più a completare una sospensione su ram...

L'hybernate funziona che è una meraviglia... invece la sospensione (che mi sarebbe comodissima sul portatile...) dal kernel 2.6.32 in avanti non c'è più stato verso! 

Qui di seguito vi posto il contenuto pm-suspend.log di una sospensione andata "male", tra virgolette perchè non viene riportato nessun errore... in pratica io sospendo sembrerebbe andare tutto per il veso giusto ma subito ricompare il desktop e tutto torna come prima che tenteassi di sospendere... in pratica sembra si risvegli subito!!!

Cmq:

 *Quote:*   

> Initial commandline parameters: 
> 
> Blacklisting 01grub.
> 
> Thu Apr 15 15:06:07 CEST 2010: Running hooks for suspend.
> ...

 

La riga evidenziata è l'unica cosa anomala... non riesco a capire a cosa si riferisca però!!!

Ho ovviamente provato diversi kernel... ora sto scrivendo dal TuxOnIce 2.6.32-r7 ed anche qui la storia è la stessa!!!

Ed anche con il 2.6.33 tutto uguale!

Cose che possono essere rilevanti non me ne vengono in mente... anche perchè come ho detto con il kernel 2.6.31 funzionava tutto bene!!!

----------

## Slayer86

Nessuno?

Converrebbe forse segnalarlo come bug?

----------

